# canister filter hoses



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just wondering if people clean theres or just leave them


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i Use Fx5 so i leave them. I used to clean my ehiem hoses though, they are that green/clear color and algae would grow on the inside


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a fx5, I find that crap builds up in the ribs of the hoses... I bought some good braided vinyl to replace it but the stuff is so stiff I haven't figured out a way to get it all together yet. I will replace it when I get around to it.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean em once a year. Especially with Discus fish. All the slime builds up in there and the water flow in the filter gets slow. Use a cheap 3ft drain opener snake bought at the dollar store for 3 bucks. Works awesome.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I clean Mine.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

hgi said:


> I have a fx5, I find that crap builds up in the ribs of the hoses... I bought some good braided vinyl to replace it but the stuff is so stiff I haven't figured out a way to get it all together yet. I will replace it when I get around to it.


if you put that stuff in boiling water it softens up enough to make it workable...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> just wondering if people clean theres or just leave them


I have two XP3s running on my 75G. Alternate cleanings/media changes between the two filters every 6 months or so. That way if I accidently kill of all the Benificial Bacteria (BB) in one filter the other still has all of its BB.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

go nucks go [email protected]! you hater [email protected]#$%


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sliver said:


> if you put that stuff in boiling water it softens up enough to make it workable...


Ohh wow I don't understand why I didn't think of that! Thank you so much! Now I'm kinda looking forward to replacing my hoses next w/c


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I was cleaning my 305 cause it was clear green, but the 404, no. *


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean mine out on the XP4 and Eheims every couple of months 'cuz I can't stand to look at them otherwise!! The warm/hot water trick is a good one - make a more secure seal when reconnecting the tubes to the hardware IMO. I've snapped off way too many pieces over the years disconnecting the hoses from the hardware. Now - no problem


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

JUICE said:


> go nucks go [email protected]! you hater [email protected]#$%


 good one!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

JUICE said:


> go nucks go [email protected]! you hater [email protected]#$%


 some people have no class . figures for a canucks fan


----------

